# Paws turn out



## dreampup (May 18, 2008)

Our beloved puppy is 11 months old and we had to shave him last week after he blew coat. The first thing we noticed was that his paws don't face forward and turn out and face the sides. It is really strange. I know that the breed standard calls for straight paws. Here is my question. We paid about $2k to a very reputable breeder and bought him as a pet...but she said that the only reason that he was not show is that she thought he may not get big enough. He is 10 lbs and she thought he might only be 8 lbs. Were we ripped off?? We love him dearly but just wonder about the transaction. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

While you're right that the standard calls for feet that don't turn in or out, there are quite a few dogs out there, including some show dogs, that have feet that turn out (one or both). When both turn out, it is sometimes called "Easty Westy" feet. The standard calls for the ideal dog, and no dog will ever fit every description of the standard, but the goal is to keep breeding better dogs that are as close to the standard as possible. Feet turning out isn't something we want and we should be breeding away from that, but it does happen on occasion.

$2K is a very normal (to low) price for a purebred Havanese, especially if coming from a breeder that shows and does health testing. If the breeder doesn't show nor health tests (documented), then it is an outrageous price, in my opinion.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Our breeder had done all the health testing on all her dogs, and MacGyver still had significant chondrodysplasia. She was, of course, devastated and offered to pay for his surgery. Even testing doesn't guarantee that there won't be problems.


----------



## dreampup (May 18, 2008)

Thanks so much for your responses. I feel much better. He is a beautiful dog. And now I know he is an "Easty Westy". Now, if I can just keep his fur in good shape!!


----------

